# best projector for sports?



## skaman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

What is the best projector for sports. I also want it to look good in daylight. So far I'm looking at the Optoma HD20 with a 84 inch white screen. Having full HD (1080p) is very important for me though.

Thanks!


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

skaman74 said:


> .... I also want it to look good in daylight. So far I'm looking at the Optoma HD20 with a 84 inch white screen....


Well since projection can NOT work good in daylight, you kind of ended it for yourself right there.

To answer in more detail: Will you see a picture on your screen in daylight? Well, yes you can. And depending on how bright the projector is (HD20 isn't that bright) you might even be able to see what's going on. But the picture will look so washed out, it's nothing I would bother to look at.
In order to watch ANY kind of projection system, you have to have strict light control. The darker the better. Pitch black with no reflections in the room would have the best looking results.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

There's not such thing as a best projector for "sports", and as John mentioned there really aren't any sub $5000 projectors that look great in daylight.

If you're thinking about a screen that small, I'd just get a Mits 82" TV.


----------

